# Doe due some time in April - 4/21 - kidded triplets, 2B 1D



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Tinkerbelle has kidded once before - a single about three years ago with her previous owner. She is a *pygmy/nigi mix*. When bred to my buck, I DID record the date, but then threw away my 2009 calendar . . . forgetting to record her breed date. I really am not totally positive, but I was thinking she was about 106 days bred as of this post.

Take a look at these udder pics from this afternoon and let me know if this seems about normal or if I need to be prepared for earlier.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct?*

udder looks about the size of my doe who is due the week of easter. She is on day 128 today

So I would presume your doe might be a bit further along then just 106 days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct?*

I agree... she could have 1 month and a 1/2 ...to a month to go... with her udder filling... :wink: 
When did you 1st see the udder beginning?


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct?*

If she is 106 days today she would be on day 145 on April 23rd. I was just surprised to see a noticeable udder on her . . . but to answer your question, though, I'd say I began noticing the udder beginning to develop at least 2 weeks ago.

I guess I should start reading up on how to and when to start checking ligaments as that may help me determine more clearly where she is.

I appreciate people sharing their thoughts/guesses on this one. You better believe I won't throw away a planner so quickly in the future


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct?*

Wow..that's pretty impressive. Jackie-o is not bagging yet-her due date should be May 5...


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct?*

Here's another udder shot from today.

I know there's no sure way of telling, but based on the experience some of you have, for a pygmy/nigi mix, is this looking like the udder of a doe that could deliver within a week or does the approx. due date of April 23rd/Day 145 (from my bad memory) seem more feasible. Again, she was with the buck 18-21 days earlier which if she took then would put her around April 5th for Day 145.[attachment=1:h049px2b]tbelle April 1.jpg[/attachment:h049px2b]


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct?*

Here's another - a bit fuzzy and bright . . . sorry


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct? PICS ADDED APRIL*

My experience is limited but I would guess the earlier date. She looks pretty full especially in that last picture... she is bigger than all of my Nigi does who are due mid-April (but then again they are FF so that's partly to be expected.)
When you touch the udder does it feel tight and full kind of like a drum, or is there still loose skin you can grab? Is it starting to look a little shiny to you? If it's tight and shiny and feels pretty stretched out I think you're getting close!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct? PICS ADDED APRIL *

again she looks on target for my does who are due this weekend.

I would go with the April 5th due date for her. If seh passes it then you know seh is going to go later, but really I think she will go soon


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct? PICS ADDED APRIL *

Thanks for the opinions - this will be the first doe I've ever had kid and I'd really like to be around when it happens. For my sanity, I hope her due date is sooner rather than later, but very true that if she passes the first week of April, I can relax . . . well for about two weeks anyway 

Her udder is definitely tighter than it was, but I'm sure it could be tighter. It's not shaved, so it's hard for me to tell if it's shiny. She has been laying around more and standing around more than usual, has had some discharge, but nothing stringing out. She's making quiet little noises quite a bit. Compared to my other does, her tail head area is quite different feeling, but what I believe to be the ligaments still feel firm to me, not mushy. It's definitely a learning experience for me and I'm just praying that all goes well!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct? PICS ADDED APRIL *

yup the area aroudn the tail head will feel mushy and different but the ligs can still be there - thats what my girls feel like right now who are on day 144-143-139


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct? PICS ADDED APRIL *

Thanks for explaining that to me. I'm cautiously excited that it will be sooner rather than later, but either way I am actually having fun trying to decipher the signs that delivery is approaching . . . and then whenever it does come I'll be a clueless nervous wreck :doh:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct? PICS ADDED APRIL *

Calm down goatie mommy...those babies are coming soon...the pics are a definite change from the last ones...you're going to have grand goats soon! hehe...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Do you think the due date is correct? PICS ADDED APRIL*

I agree with Stacey...

It will be OK ... it is perfectly normal to be nervous.... we all go through it... with each and every doe.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*My doe due some timein April . . . UPDATED APRIL 9*

I'm back with another picture. Yep, I'm a nut :leap: I didn't expect her udder to get much bigger than it was as of the previously posted pic, but I do believe it has. I actually think I see a difference between Wednesday and today - Friday. So crossing my fingers and toes that she might go this weekend when we'll all be around onder:

pic from Wednesday:[attachment=3:gsd2hws7]tbelle 04072010.JPG[/attachment:gsd2hws7]

pics from this afternoon (Friday):[attachment=2:gsd2hws7]tbelle udder 409.jpg[/attachment:gsd2hws7][attachment=1:gsd2hws7]tbelle 409.jpg[/attachment:gsd2hws7][attachment=0:gsd2hws7]tbelle udder 2 on 409.jpg[/attachment:gsd2hws7]


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

WOW quite impressive. I am going to guess this weekend.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

Nice udder on that girl -- looks like kids very soon!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

Yep ...definitely has a nice udder going on..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

nice udder growing there 

yah this weekend wouldnt be a bad guess


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

I'm beginning to accept that there's no telling when she'll go since I lost the breeding date :hair: . It's actually getting sort of funny - I seriously expect to walk out there each morning and see a baby, but obviously that hasn't happened :wink: . I also keep walking out there to check her ligaments, but they still feel hard to me, but perhaps not as "thick" if that makes any sense. Then I feel her another time and they feel more substantial again. I'm probably not even feeling her ligaments, lol.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

Ligaments are actually pretty easy to feel once you've learned. They usually feel like pencils, and they get softer and softer until their gone on an expecting doe. They run in a V shape from right behind the hip bones to the pin bones...right in front of the tail basically. You'll definitely notice when they are gone. You'll suddenly feel that something is completely and totally missing back there. Once you feel that you have 12 hours or less before you have babies. So far, it has never been wrong for me. Udders can deceive you however. I had one doe this year who didn't even fill up until after she kidded. Yours looks ready to pop any second with that udder, however.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

I'm hoping that you have babies by now! We are playing this waiting game ourselves, and it is a killer. The udder on your doe is very imressive though. My doe's udder is much smaller than that and I think she should be kidding any minute now.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

Nope - no kids yet. I think she is enjoying fooling me  Her udder is about the same. I think her ligaments are changing some. They are definitely still there, though. They just feel deeper/lower. It could also be my imagination since this is the first doe I'll ever have kid :applaud:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

sounds like a doe in the 140 somethings.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

Gooooooooo Tink! Good luck kids-n-peeps. She is likely to kid tomorrow between 8:30 and 11:15 while you are helping out at preschool! I sure hope so-I know you are tired of waiting and I want to see those kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

they keep us hanging.... :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated!*

Hmm... All my does have done that when they've been really close (deepening, sinking in). I think you have less than a week from your last post, but thats just my guess.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated 4/21 - Ligs gone!*

Well . . . ligaments are gone, she has dropped, she is pawing away, looking wild-eyed every few minutes, and she has a small amount of discharge. I'm hoping this it and that all goes well ray:


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated 4/21 - Ligs gone!*

Sounds like it. All the signs are there. When ours had the plug come out, she had a kid delivered in 2 hours.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated 4/21 - Ligs gone!*

cool beans


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated 4/21 - Ligs gone!*

Happy Kidding.... :greengrin:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated 4/21 - Ligs gone!*

Any news yet?


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - Updated 4/21 - Ligs gone!*

:clap: Triplets! Two bucklings and one doeling around 9 p.m. She's being a great mom. I'll post pics tomorrow a.m. in birth announcements after I get some shut-eye :ZZZ:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - 4/21 - kidded triplets, 2B *

WOOOHOOOOO!!!! Go Tink!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - 4/21 - kidded triplets, 2B *

This was great fun reading this thread for the first time...going through your waiting in fast motion! :greengrin: (I'll bet you wish you could have too!)

Congrats on the babies. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - 4/21 - kidded triplets, 2B *

Finally! Congratulations on the triplets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Doe due some time in April - 4/21 - kidded triplets, 2B *

A big congrats.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------

